# FORUM - Appearance !



## hsr (Jun 1, 2008)

CHANE THE RED FONT OF DIGIT FORUM, for voting, send in your opinion.
I am very uncomfortable with this, theme.
For the moderators and admins, : Try googling in a while!
*www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=vbulletin+themes&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

and for free,
*www.themesbase.com/?view=268
*www.themesbase.com/?view=4241
*www.themesbase.com/?category=vBulletin

please....


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

who cares, most of us don't use the default theme. Check amitava's thread in tutorial section.


----------



## hsr (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ how to change theme?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

use the scripts developed by amitava or rohan shenoy, I am using the one by amitava. Thus, my default forum theme is kirsch. Go to the tutorial section and see for yourself.


----------



## hsr (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ thanks mehu, it is great to have the old digit back, sorry that you can't get any revenue from the site...


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2008)

Its not the MODs who are getting revenue, its the admins


----------

